
Uber Reports First Quarter 2019 Results - thegranderson
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20190530005819/en/Uber-Reports-Quarter-2019-Results
======
thegranderson
Press Release: [https://investor.uber.com/news-events/news/press-release-
det...](https://investor.uber.com/news-events/news/press-release-
details/2019/Uber-Q1-2019-Earnings/)

Slides:
[https://s23.q4cdn.com/407969754/files/doc_financials/2019/Q1...](https://s23.q4cdn.com/407969754/files/doc_financials/2019/Q1/Q1-2019-supplemental-
slides.pdf)

Webcast (starting at 4:30pm EST):
[https://event.on24.com/wcc/r/2016299/F60DB6E5F5C638310AF5667...](https://event.on24.com/wcc/r/2016299/F60DB6E5F5C638310AF5667048D9AD3C)

------
thegranderson
Overall, seems like growth is slowing, especially in the ridesharing business,
and losses keep expanding.

Will be interesting to see how they frame that on the call, as 9% YoY growth
in the ridesharing business (10% YoY on adjusted net revenue) does not
typically garner a 4.5x+ revenue multiple when you're burning so much cash
($1B in the first quarter)

